# Victoria State Sponsership - Written Statement



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

Dear All

Last Friday i received an e-mail from my migration agent that Victorian government asking for written commitment about two yeas living in Victoria. Some how I send it today. 

Can any one let me know that they asking for statement because my application has accepted by a industry panel?

ANSCO - Software Engineer


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

in all probability, yes, they are looking at your application. They would not have asked for further documents if they felt you did not fit in. Don't get too excited, but yeah look forward to hearing from them soon


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

*Thank You!*



anj1976 said:


> in all probability, yes, they are looking at your application. They would not have asked for further documents if they felt you did not fit in. Don't get too excited, but yeah look forward to hearing from them soon


Thanks!!


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

vickramds.immi said:


> Dear All
> 
> Last Friday i received an e-mail from my migration agent that Victorian government asking for written commitment about two yeas living in Victoria. Some how I send it today.
> 
> ...


Did you list any friends/relatives in states/territories other than Vic? And when did you apply??

armandra!


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

*Victoria State Sponsership - Written Statement*

Nope.. Because my my occupation and IELTS results is much lower for other states. 
I have applied on 25th January 2011 and i received the statement request from state government on 25th March 2011.

Thank You
Best Regards!


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

vickramds.immi said:


> Nope.. Because my my occupation and IELTS results is much lower for other states.
> I have applied on 25th January 2011 and i received the statement request from state government on 25th March 2011.
> 
> Thank You
> Best Regards!


I asked if you have any friends/relatives staying in other state/territory (in Australia) which you might have listed in your Vic SS application.

armandra!


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

*Victoria State Sponsership - Written Statement*



armandra said:


> I asked if you have any friends/relatives staying in other state/territory (in Australia) which you might have listed in your Vic SS application.
> 
> armandra!


Ahh yes I have listed two friends who are living in WA and SA. Can it be an issue??


Sangeeth


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

vickramds.immi said:


> Ahh yes I have listed two friends who are living in WA and SA. Can it be an issue??
> 
> 
> Sangeeth


Right. This is what I was looking for. As far as I've seen, Vic only asks commitment statement when you've friends/relatives in other states. 

I don't think it'd be an issue as long as you've proved in your statement that you actually want to live in Vic and not in WA or SA. 

BTW, what did you write in your statement? 

armandra!


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

*Victoria State Sponsership - Written Statement*



armandra said:


> Right. This is what I was looking for. As far as I've seen, Vic only asks commitment statement when you've friends/relatives in other states.
> 
> I don't think it'd be an issue as long as you've proved in your statement that you actually want to live in Vic and not in WA or SA.
> 
> ...




I wrote mainly about weather, friendly people, Sri Lankan community , sports , job opportunities for IT professionals with some stats which were taken from government web sites. In addition to that I gave few reasons for why would I like to live in Victoria other than WA or SA.

So whats your status?

Sangeeth


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

vickramds.immi said:


> I wrote mainly about weather, friendly people, Sri Lankan community , sports , job opportunities for IT professionals with some stats which were taken from government web sites. In addition to that I gave few reasons for why would I like to live in Victoria other than WA or SA.
> 
> So whats your status?
> 
> Sangeeth


I applied on Jan 6th, still waiting as everyone else 

That sounds enough as such. Good luck with SS!!

armandra!


----------



## vickramds.immi (Oct 6, 2010)

*Victoria State Sponsership - Written Statement*



armandra said:


> I applied on Jan 6th, still waiting as everyone else
> 
> That sounds enough as such. Good luck with SS!!
> 
> armandra!


Thanks for the comments ...

Good luck for u also..


----------



## sherazali (Mar 16, 2011)

best of luck ..


----------



## sherazali (Mar 16, 2011)

vickramds.immi said:


> Thanks for the comments ...
> 
> Good luck for u also..


good luck...


----------



## sherazali (Mar 16, 2011)

vickramds.immi said:


> Ahh yes I have listed two friends who are living in WA and SA. Can it be an issue??
> 
> 
> Sangeeth


could u share ur statement here or on personal email with me..

may be i also will have to submitt this type of letter...

i have applied under 176 on 25th january 2011.

and recently i have submitt figure about funds..

thanks..


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

vickramds.immi said:


> Dear All
> 
> Last Friday i received an e-mail from my migration agent that Victorian government asking for written commitment about two yeas living in Victoria. Some how I send it today.
> 
> ...


Hi Vickramds

Can you please share the statement which you provided to VIC?

Thanks


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

vickramds.immi said:


> Thanks for the comments ...
> 
> Good luck for u also..



did you get VIC sponsorship? also is there any format of the written statement anywhere on the forum?


----------



## push84 (Feb 2, 2015)

*written commitment letter*



vickramds.immi said:


> Dear All
> 
> Last Friday i received an e-mail from my migration agent that Victorian government asking for written commitment about two yeas living in Victoria. Some how I send it today.
> 
> ...


Hi Vickramds,

Hope you got the positive assessment from VT, recently I was also requested for written commitment letter, is it possible for you to share the commitment letter format with me?

Thanks in advance.
Push


----------



## vinayreddy2015 (May 6, 2015)

*victoria state sponsership[software engineer 261313]-EOI APRIL 2015*

HI 
i was subited EOI and VIC SS on april 28 th 2015.

ACS Skill assessment applied dec 15th 2014
positive 5th jan 2015

toefl ibt score 111.

any one applied same critiriea and any one got invitations from VIC SS//


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have applied for VIC SS Nomination on 6th April.

The processing time is 12 weeks.





vinayreddy2015 said:


> HI
> i was subited EOI and VIC SS on april 28 th 2015.
> 
> ACS Skill assessment applied dec 15th 2014
> ...


----------



## Kapilsharma2015 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Jeeten,

Did you received your final response of Victoria SS.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

On 22nd May AFTER almost 7 WEEKS my VIC State Sponsorship Nomination Application was rejected.


Result was on expected lines considering the recent TREND of Rejections for ICT Applicants.




Kapilsharma2015 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> Did you received your final response of Victoria SS.


----------



## Kapilsharma2015 (Jun 1, 2015)

That's really unfortunate. What was your Ref No. It will help me to track the progress.

Regards,
Kapil


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ref # ss-2015-013xx.

||| All The Best |||



kapilsharma2015 said:


> that's really unfortunate. What was your ref no. It will help me to track the progress.
> 
> Regards,
> kapil


----------



## Kapilsharma2015 (Jun 1, 2015)

Is there any way to enquire what's the latest ref number under process. Mine is 018XX. Please suggest.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

We don't have this option.


Try posting your query here and skim through relevant posts to know the current numbers for Approval /Rejection /Submission.




Kapilsharma2015 said:


> Is there any way to enquire what's the latest ref number under process. Mine is 018XX. Please suggest.


----------



## Kapilsharma2015 (Jun 1, 2015)

Did you asked for the reason of rejection? In my case I submitted my nomination on 25th May and received rejection on 01st June and thereafter on asking for rejection reason, I was asked to reply around 2 questions and submitted the same on 03rd June. 

Since then I am just waiting in suspense. Based on your experience please suggest what do you anticipate.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

What questions did they ask you?


See attached standard rejection reason THAT everyone gets.






Kapilsharma2015 said:


> Did you asked for the reason of rejection? In my case I submitted my nomination on 25th May and received rejection on 01st June and thereafter on asking for rejection reason, I was asked to reply around 2 questions and submitted the same on 03rd June.
> 
> Since then I am just waiting in suspense. Based on your experience please suggest what do you anticipate.


----------



## Kapilsharma2015 (Jun 1, 2015)

Saw the PDF. This is something I did not received. My rejection states "We need to ensure that nominated migrants have the necessary resources, support and commitment to successfully migrate to Victoria and, in this case, it has been determined that your application did not adequately demonstrate your commitment to Victoria." Therefore they asked for 2 additional questions as 
1. Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family connections

2. Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories"

I replied and now awaiting for their response.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

By what you have shared it doesn't indicate THAT your VIC SS application has been rejected.


INSTEAD they have asked for additional information.


Can you share that email where you say THAT they have rejected your SS Nomination?




Kapilsharma2015 said:


> Saw the PDF. This is something I did not received. My rejection states "We need to ensure that nominated migrants have the necessary resources, support and commitment to successfully migrate to Victoria and, in this case, it has been determined that your application did not adequately demonstrate your commitment to Victoria." Therefore they asked for 2 additional questions as
> 1. Why you would prefer to live in Victoria instead of the states/territories in which you already have family connections
> 
> 2. Your professional prospects in Victoria compared to the other states/territories"
> ...


----------



## Kapilsharma2015 (Jun 1, 2015)

I just received my Vic SS rejection under ICT Project Manager......Journey ends here my friend.


----------

